
The Lawyer, the Addict. A High-Powered Silicon Valley Attorney Dies - CPLX
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/07/15/business/lawyers-addiction-mental-health.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&referer=http://m.facebook.com
======
detaro
discussion started a few hours ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14776864](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14776864)

